# Spray Truck



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

that's beastly, i wish i had the money.. i could make fist loads of cash with that thing..


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice rig.

The smart thing Ford did with the 650's is they put a Cummins TD in them.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## outalne94z71 (Jul 5, 2011)

that is one heavy truck, the freightliner i use with a 20ft insulated box is only 9.5 ton(just enough to be under spring thaw road weight restrictions on most roads)

funny thing is that truck was bought to be a rental unit(previous owner/sprayer had died or was about to, don't remember the whole story), its owned by lincoln contractors supply and i sprayed the company owners house just like 2 months ago in new berlin, he had just got that and asked me to explain how to use it by explaining with our truck, guess they must have given up on the idea of renting it, they didn't seem to really know what they were getting into when they came to me to learn about spray rigs, glad to see they decided to scrap that whole idea


----------

